# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Bots Banned, Gold Prices Continue To Drop? How?

## kindbudz

A massive wave of bots gets banned, TP prices skyrocket, but 3rd party seller gold prices continue to drop...hard.

Does this mean there is a gold dupe floating around? Or a MASSIVE surplus that lags this new short?

----------


## Kinkeh

You act like every bot was banned(If there was any type of "banwave" at all, I would be surprised). As far as I can see, in terms of ban reports on multiple different bot forums, I haven't seen an increase in reports at all.

----------


## molzofbrian

There werent that many banned as far as i can tell either, and i was one of them. From all the posts ive found sounds in the neighborhood of 2-5k Accounts in the past week. Out of the 800k accounts there are... and prob 1/5 of those are bots.

----------


## warheart209

i was banned on 2 accounts yesterday 4 left atm.

----------


## JuJuBoSc

They do ban, but still aloooots of accounts is not banned.

----------


## Crazysky

The big question i would have : They detect bot or only analyse reported player as "bot" ?

----------

